# Network DHCP Issues

## fiendishGhoul

Hi everyone, I've just installed gentoo, I followed the installation instructions to get gentoo working in my box, everything it's going fine, my network card it's recognized and all that stuff, the only problem that I have it's that I can't get dhcp to work. when my system boots and the net.eth0 starts it says the next:

*Starting eth0

* Bringing up eth0

*    dhcp

*No loaded modules provide "dhcp" (dhcp_start)

I actually get connected to the internet through a router that manages dhcp.

Maybe I forgot to do something during the installation but till now i haven't found the error yet, any help will be really apreciated, thanks.

----------

## /dev/random

Did you emerge dhcpcd?

----------

## mxc

I have the same problem. I did re-emerge dhcpcd but no luck. This happened after upgrading my base system to 1.12._pre1_r1

I have tried downgrading dhcpcd from 1.3.22_p4_r11 to 1.3.22_p4_r5 but still no luck

----------

## drakos7

Occurs here as well. After upgrade to baselayout.

Re-emerging dhcpcd 1.3.22_p4-r5 did not fix it.

FIXED

```
emerge =baselayout-1.11.13
```

got it up and working again for me.

----------

## magic919

 *mxc wrote:*   

> I have the same problem. I did re-emerge dhcpcd but no luck. This happened after upgrading my base system to 1.12._pre1_r1
> 
> I have tried downgrading dhcpcd from 1.3.22_p4_r11 to 1.3.22_p4_r5 but still no luck

 

Some folk have deleted /etc/init.d/net.eth0 and made a new softlink to net.lo and solved it that way.  Don't know why, but it works.

----------

## cgmd

Same happened to me after emerge -uDN world upgrade to baselayout-1.12.0_pre1-r1. This produced a boot failure: 

```
No loaded modules provide "dhcp" (dhcp_start)

```

..and the boot stopping at that error message.

For me, booting LiveCD, chrooting, and ,as suggested by drakos7:

```
emerge =baselayout-1.11.13
```

...seems to have corrected the problem! Many thanks to drakos7!  :Smile: 

My question... What next??? 'emerge -uDN world' wants to once again upgrade to baselayout-1.12.0_pre1-r1...  What should I do about that??

Thanks...

----------

## drakos7

Perhaps you should investigate ifplugd. That is how I (think I) avoided the boot lock up issue. I am on a laptop so I do not always have a connection. When dhcp failed in ifplugd, the boot process continued so I did not need to resort to a Boot/LiveCD.

----------

## cgmd

Mine, too, is a laptop. I have ifplugd operating as it should, now that I downgraded baselayout (i.e. I don't need a network connection to boot the laptop). I have no idea why I locked up after the baselayout upgrade. 

Question... What can I do to try to prevent the lock up with my next upgrade??

----------

## drakos7

I can only assume that I survived because my hardline eth0 is set up for ifplugd. Sorry I cannot be of more help.

----------

## mxc

Thanks for the input guys. The only thing i have noticed is that my whole machine is incredilbly slow to bootup. It takes about 15 minutes now. I have to push <ctrl>-D or <ctrl>-C to get it to get past just about every step after the network. I havent downgraded my base layout yet. I am ging to do that now.

My network config for eth0 and eht1 currently points to net.lo  :Sad: 

----------

## drakos7

Mine are as well: 

```
lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root     6 Jul 20 12:31 net.eth0 -> net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root     6 Nov  3  2004 net.eth1 -> net.lo

```

----------

## magic919

They are meant to point to net.lo.  It's just that some have deleted and recreated the link to fix the problem.

----------

## corley

well i got close to the same problem. I also emerge -uD world and my internet connection is borked. I noticed also I emerged the baselayout. When I start it says

* Starting eth0

*   Bringing up eth0

*   up

*   No loaded modules provide "up" (up_start)                    [!!]

My problem is that I use pppoe to connect and even tho I can bring up eth0 directly, I still cannot connect to downgrade the baselayout. I tried booting from the liveCD but I still cannot connect, which is really strange to me since its the same CD I used to get it going to begin with  :Wink: 

Any help appreciated.

----------

## drakos7

I transferred the files I needed (from one of the gentoo dist mirrors) to a usb flash drive and then tossed them in /usr/portage/distfiles. That is how I was able to go back to the previous baselayout.

----------

## corley

can you post the link to the baselayout-1.11.13?

I am surprised.. the new version of baselayout is marked unstable in portage yet my emerge which includes no flags about ~x86 still downloaded  and installed it anyways. Maybe that why my system breaks and I have to fix it everytime I do an emerge.  :Wink: 

----------

## drakos7

grep http /usr/portage/sys-apps/baselayout/baselayout-1.11.13.ebuild

So point to http://dev.gentoo.org/~azarah/baselayout/rc-scripts-1.6.13.tar.bz2

Not intuitively obvious. Looks like 1.12 gets baselayout-1.12 which is more consistent.

----------

## corley

well i have baselayout-1.11.13 now but its still not working. I have been playing around with pppd and pppoe to try and find the magic combination to make that work. So far no luck.  If I try to start dhcpcd it will not come up for whatever reason. The interface comes up (i can see with ifconfig) but it goes right back down. I can do ifconfig eth0 up and keep it up but thats not the real issue. I just dont know why pppd is not being used. Normally when I run adsl-start it bring up everything automatically. Can someone else that uses pppoe please post the contents of their /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf and also their /etc/conf.d/net files. I would really appreciate it!

----------

## tagwar

for those using dhcp... emerge dhcpcd solved it for me... I really dont know, why portage was thinking it wasnt installed...

----------

## UberLord

 *tagwar wrote:*   

> for those using dhcp... emerge dhcpcd solved it for me... I really dont know, why portage was thinking it wasnt installed...

 

Maybe it wasn't installed - it hasn't been part of the system profile for some time now.

----------

## UberLord

 *corley wrote:*   

> well i got close to the same problem. I also emerge -uD world and my internet connection is borked. I noticed also I emerged the baselayout. When I start it says
> 
> * Starting eth0
> 
> *   Bringing up eth0
> ...

 

If you're trying to use ADSL then you need

```
config_eth0=( "adsl" )
```

or similar

Where did you get that up thingy from? You must have put it in yourself I think ..... but why?

----------

## corley

ok thanks. I still cannot connect tho. I think its an issue with pppd. When I try to start I see this in the syslog...

pppd: pppd 2.4.2 started

pppd: Couldnt get channel number: Input/Output error

pppoe: ioctl(SIOCGIFHWADDR): Session 0: No such device

pppd: Exit.

ADSL-Connect: ADSL-Connection lost; attempting reconnection.

repeats

I am guessing the SIOCGIFHWADDR error is a problem with the ethernet card or something in the code for the driver is borked. I will say that the network connection had been fine up til the last emerge. Since Ive tried to use old kernels, re-compile kernels and use, etc etc and I cant get it going again.. not even from the live CD which is quite odd to me. At any rate I use Intel nic card.. its on of those built in jobs on a laptop, so I am using the intel kernel modules which have always worked. I also had support for the 8139too and ne2000 support selected as modules. I would also be curious to know if anyone else having this connectivity issue dhcp, or otherwise is also using the 8139too or Intel drivers. If there was a problem in the code for either or these then the module would have been built and installed and well that would explain a few things. Maybe thats a code problem since there was a new kernel 12-r6 in the last emerge world.

Has any one seen or know what the above error is from?

----------

